# Der WoW Sucht Test :D



## Lustbär (4. August 2008)

Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ihn ganz Amüsant und hab 275 Punkte erreicht T.t

http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd

Dann lasst mal eure Ergebnisse hören ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Nun ja, der Link stimmt mit den Eigenschaften überein... Aber ich wart noch bis ich drauf geh^^ Nichts für ungut


----------



## Seacore (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


Verdammt, hab die höchstePunktzahl versucht xD


----------



## Nightline (4. August 2008)

naja manche fragen sind bissle komisch
aber ich bin nicht süchtig und werde freunda haben und ganz normales leben ^^ schwachsinnige auswertung =)


----------



## Lustbär (4. August 2008)

Darf man wohl auch nicht ganz so ernst nehmen die Auswertungen ^^ Ich sehe es eher als Belustigung an


----------



## Murlokk (4. August 2008)

Solche Tests finde ich ein bischen albern. Aber die ein oder andere Antwortmöglichkeit ist schon ganz amüsant.


----------



## Hânspeter (4. August 2008)

55 - ich bin nciht abhängig^^


----------



## PhilippPower (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


ich bin ein scuhti und ejtz?

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ccwue (4. August 2008)

hmm, 345. Muss ich mir irgendwie sorgen machen? *grübel*


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 290 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.



Hab dann versucht mal die höchste Punktzahl zu erwischen, die lag bei 475

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


*g*


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

hab 155 Punkte und die Selbe auswertung wie bei Seacore!

3/10 nicht sehr einfallsreich bzw. neu...


----------



## Elinya (4. August 2008)

> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!
> 
> Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



Dabei spiel ich gar ned so wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steelmind (4. August 2008)

Mal so aus spass die Extremsten antworten genommen

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xD


----------



## kleemus (4. August 2008)

Also ich finde das total dämlich -.-
habe ne punktezahl von 235, obwohl ich soviel ichts angekreuzt hab, was süchtig klingt -.-
der test ist einfach nur unsinnig und dumm...sorry, nette idee, aber blöd umgesetzt >.<


----------



## Kaaper (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

bekommt das noch wer höher hin? ^^

Edit: verdammt doch schon wer höher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pk2 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 540 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

lol^^


----------



## Rated (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Aber einige Fragen waren echt blöd -.-


----------



## Dark Guardian (4. August 2008)

140

Dabei spiel ich 5 - 6 Stunden täglich wnen ich nix besseres zu tun hab x)


----------



## Ren3gaid (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 130 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

lol


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Ich bin weder süchtig noch realitätsentfremded  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xunxu (4. August 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!
> 
> WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
> 
> ...



Da hab ich aber mehr geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 665 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.


Habs dann nochmal normal probiert und 55 gehabt =D


----------



## Dimiteri (4. August 2008)

beim ersten mal 150 punkte dann nochmal mit gelogenen antworten
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 525 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Medmud (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



juhu süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loecks (4. August 2008)

ooo nur 40 Punkte...

Dabei ist bald der fünfte 70er fertig...

Scheint nicht allzu objektiv zu sein der Test


----------



## Karakaya (4. August 2008)

Hab mal die extremsten antworten genommen und es ist das dabei rausgekommen:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 650 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



Selber habe ich nur 100 Punkte bekommen


----------



## Medmud (4. August 2008)

habs nomal geamcht jetzt sins viel weniger punkte 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 30 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


dazu muss ich sagen das ist der stand von diesem jahr...die anderen spiel jahre trau ich mich nicht zu testen kann mir vorstellen wie hart ich damals war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (4. August 2008)

Ich bin weder abhängig, noch realitätsendfremdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja ich wusste es schon immer, ich bin kein Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ich habe wirklich richtig geantwortet! *hust*

EDIT: Ich hatte übrigens 150 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (4. August 2008)

Ehrlich 125, 
Das schlimmste rauszuholende Ergebniss( bei mir): 590

Beweis--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 195 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
bin net so suchti...


----------



## Konov (4. August 2008)

Die Fragen sind fast alle mit unzureichenden Antwortmöglichkeiten gespickt, der Test ist nicht durchführbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (4. August 2008)

Ich hab auch ma die schlimmsten antworten genommen und bin auf 

655 Punkte gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## kleemus (4. August 2008)

lol jetzt habe ich nur 45 pkt.
liegt bestimmt daran, dass noch ferien sind und ich länger spiele^^
egal


----------



## Happening (4. August 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind fast alle mit unzureichenden Antwortmöglichkeiten gespickt, der Test ist nicht durchführbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann nimm eben das, welches am dichtesten an dem dran ist, was du tatsächlich machst... spielverderber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 130 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

--> naja es hat zumindest für kurze Unterhaltung gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Dann nimm eben das, welches am dichtesten an dem dran ist, was du tatsächlich machst... spielverderber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre dann aber kein wahrheitsgemäßes Ergebnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

175 Punkte auch wenn ich teils gerne was anderes gewählt hätte als das was es gab und einfach irgend was gewählt habe.


----------



## Korgor (4. August 2008)

> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 415 !!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW
> NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.



Hmm, noch zu müde um irgendwas zu kappieren...


----------



## siqq (4. August 2008)

605... ;(


----------



## -Ghost- (4. August 2008)

190 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sind ja ma total viele Fangfragen versteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (4. August 2008)

Ich spiele atm sehr gut hab trozdem noch mein real life und 15punkte ... ich bin ingame kein noob^^ Leute es gibt da antworten bei WTB WTS LF sagt nix im supermagt bei der mutter ... ich benutz es net im reallife und kenne es also kann ich nix nehmen ... 7fragen hab ich dabei net beantwortet


----------



## NaturalDesaster (4. August 2008)

125 : Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

aber die antworten sind teilweise einfach schrott ( und die führerscheinfrage mit "40" auch veraltet... )


----------



## SOS5 (4. August 2008)

also ich find des beleidigend -.- einfach als noob beszeichnen ... ich hab mehr anhung vom spiel als die internetseite XD


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (4. August 2008)

275 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## G0DL1K3 (4. August 2008)

135... Naaa, das geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wer bei Trauertag Mittwoch angegeben hat.... ^^


----------



## Colenzo (4. August 2008)

Juhu....das habe ich jetzt gebraucht. aber es wäre cool gewesen bei der einen antwort nicht seinen vater mit nem schwert verprügeln zu müssen ohne ein feigling zu sein.

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Axel1234 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 510 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

rofl !


----------



## MirageWhip (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galtir (4. August 2008)

"Deine Punktzahl lautet: 375 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen."


lol, wir sind alle im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (4. August 2008)

100 punkte:
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen. ^^


----------



## nolanrap (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



So on... Bei den Leuten über 120 würde ich mir Gedanken machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melonix (4. August 2008)

http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd


----------



## Axel1234 (4. August 2008)

95


----------



## Erriel (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

orly?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (4. August 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Umfrage voller Rechtschreibfehler ist....ganz interressant. Bin auf 60 Punkte gekommen, versuche als nächstes was ich maximal schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (4. August 2008)

Mist nur 125 ich wusste doch das Mittwoch mein offizieller Trauertag ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danuke (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Mikroflame (4. August 2008)

Meins:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



Und hier dass,wo ich versucht hab,max punkte zu erreichen^^
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## böseee (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 95 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen
genau das was ich erwartet hab


----------



## Nashan (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Onyganas (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 570 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Mein bisher höchster Versuch xD


----------



## Scred (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

da sind mir zu wenig antworten die hälfte der antworen snd falsch weil es keine passenden gab bsp:die wtb wts ...
hat mir die antwort benutze sie nur im handelschannel gefehlt also was is das


----------



## Syrics (4. August 2008)

75^^


----------



## Chregi (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

piiis ^^


----------



## Mulahey (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


mfg Mula


----------



## Fierabras (4. August 2008)

Naja 88 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Ich kann wohl beruhigt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamourgirl (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


oO^^
nein mein normales :
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Galtir (4. August 2008)

Das passende video für alle mit mehr als 150punkten:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=316...43aBQ&hl=de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...in welcher Welt lebst du?

...Azeroth natürlich!


----------



## Sarjin (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Ich hab das Spiel nicht nur gesehen :-)


----------



## klobaum (4. August 2008)

Sry hab keine Zeit den Test zu machen muss WoW Spielen!!! xD Ne Spaß hab 155 Punkte aber manche Fragen sin ja echt so komisch mit den Antworten..


----------



## Arikros (4. August 2008)

65 SO!


----------



## Vyborg (4. August 2008)

Meine Richtige war 8o habs aber auch auf 0 runtergeschafft^^


----------



## Strongy (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 405 !! 

die frage was machst du wenn dein Vater schreiend ins zimmer kommt? - ich schreie inc und lasse meine freunde vor xD das ist genial


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## KiLLa239 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Manche Fragen waren aber komisch


----------



## Azralina (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 340 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


Die Frage mit dem Vater war schon geil^^...Aber das mit den Wachen sollt ich lieber lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


ololololol zomfg rofl wie geil iss das denn... aber die fragen sind ma beschissen doof... wirst ja gezwunge als suchti dazustehen!


----------



## Basukaman (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 525 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

ich weis das ich süchtig bin ^^


----------



## Necrophylo (4. August 2008)

95 damit noch in einem guten Bereich


----------



## Arikros (4. August 2008)

95 Punkte
________ Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Ren3gaid (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 485 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


hab mal alles gemacht was mit WoW süchtigkeit zu tun hat^^


----------



## malboro (4. August 2008)

210 punkte und die antwort kommt in etwa da hin wo ich mich selbst sehe


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


*kicher*
Lustig ist aber das manche ob der Punktzahl meckern dass das doch net sein könnte und der Test dämlich ist *Gruß zu Seite1*


----------



## Gladiatorenrat (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 355 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


LOL naund ich Raide halt 4 tage die woche und muss mir meine Flask farmen.
Was solls^^


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

_Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!_

Aber mir fehlt bei manchen Fragen die Antwort 'Ich bin nicht lesbisch' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosGamer (4. August 2008)

aus fun:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Kashiro (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 180 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 100 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Tjaaahaaaa, da soll nochmal einer sagen ich würde zuviel vorm PC sitzen, die übertreiben doch alle maßlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Freezy (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Deadmage (4. August 2008)

265 Sowas hab ich irgendwie schon erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 160 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Hm... Sorgen machen tu ich mir aber trotzdem nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (4. August 2008)

ECHT!:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


FAKE!:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Fochi (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 280 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

MUHA XD

&#8364;: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch isses immer wert hohe wertung zu hohlen - gleich nochmal aber diesmal nochmehr übertrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



STRIKE !

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 630 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Sylor (4. August 2008)

habe 310 punkte^^
das ist noch normal


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (4. August 2008)

ich hab 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ist eigentlich die höchste punktzahl??


----------



## Argosxyz (4. August 2008)

Habs nochmal als Spaß gemacht und versucht möglichst viele Punkte zu erreichen:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 595 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Klappt schon ganz gut ^^


----------



## Träumerorci (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet 250:

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt


naja manche fragen sind schon bissl gemein, weil nix zutreffendes da war hab ich irgendwas genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kristallon (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Shadlyin (4. August 2008)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so einen mist habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2008)

komischer Test und komische Fragen...

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


von daher noch i.O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mal versuchen die "Highscore" zu knacken hehe


----------



## Darkassaine (4. August 2008)

90 und über die Ferien um die 500^^


----------



## zorakh55 (4. August 2008)

Hmm 55 Punkte xD


----------



## Wegi (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 485 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Musste mich bei manchen Fragen + Antworten schon ordentlich vor lachen krümmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (4. August 2008)

xDxD meine punktazahl passt zu meinem char:110 xD muhaha 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Almasor (4. August 2008)

Naja den Test kann man wirklich nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihn gemacht und obwohl ich mich selbst schon als leicht süchtig bezeichnen würde, habe ich nur max. 70 Punkte erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Es is halt so das ich im Supermarkt noch nie mit Gold bezahlen wollte und wenn ich an Hallowen jemanden mit ner Totenkopfmaske sehe guck ich sein Kostüm genauer an, aber denke nicht an lvl^^
Allerdings hatte letztens en Freund von mir Geburtstag und ich fragte ihn: "Bist du jez lvl 15 oder 16?"^^

Grüße,
     Almasor


----------



## NakedSnake321 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 625 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Muss ich mir nun sorgen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Gut, muss mir also keine Sorgen machen^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 450 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


geht.. xD


----------



## Ash1983 (4. August 2008)

Die Fragen sowie die Antworten sind teilweise mehr als lächerlich.

Es soll Leute geben, die über 13 sind und nicht mehr zu Hause wohnen z.B., auch geh ich sicherlich einen trinken, aber Nachtelfinnen anlabern? Relativ realitätsfern und auch - was es wohl eigentlich sein sollte - NICHT lustig.


----------



## Melian (4. August 2008)

320

man bin ich eine nerdIN


----------



## exec85 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## waven (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (4. August 2008)

70


----------



## Akubi (4. August 2008)

95
die höchste Punktzahl dort ist 615 XD


----------



## Kronas (4. August 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!
> 
> WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
> 
> ...


wenn ich das höchste versuche hab ich 550^^
normal 265


----------



## Batousaii (4. August 2008)

75 punkte:


Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Wäre auch schlimm wenn nich ^^


----------



## Briefklammer (4. August 2008)

1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


























ne spaß 80


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

70
Niemand der das ernst beantwortet kann höher kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

stimmt genau =)


----------



## minosha (4. August 2008)

60

 Obwohl ma nicht wirklich alle fragen Wahrheitsgetreu beantworten kann da die meisten Antworten Quark sind.

Aber recht lustig.


----------



## Thesahne (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Stimmt genau^^


----------



## Bigsteven (4. August 2008)

145 Punkte

Glück gehabt, bin ein Normalo, obwohl ich WoW eeecht gern spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ackara (4. August 2008)

Rofl, die Fragen könnte man noch etwas überarbeiten, aber sonst ganz okay...

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## neo1986 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 150 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.
Den test lass ich gleich mal meine freunde machen der is echt gut!!! Danke fürn link!


----------



## Muz (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> 60
> 
> Obwohl ma nicht wirklich alle fragen Wahrheitsgetreu beantworten kann da die meisten Antworten Quark sind.
> 
> Aber recht lustig.


Allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders bei der Frage "Du triffst nach einem Seitensprung deine Freundin" ich hab genommen ich erzähl es ihr, kann sie ja gerne wissen wenn sie es nicht meinem Freund erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullbreak (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 355 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________


/ausrasten an
/y WELCHER VOLLIDIOT BEHAUPTET ICH WÄRE WOW SÜCHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
/ausrasten aus

xDxDxD


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehenxDD

net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (4. August 2008)

der Test ist scheisse, da sind zum Antowrt Möglichkeiten bei wo bei mir nix zu trifft.Von daher ungenau


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Oha...das es so schlimm is -.-


----------



## Larandera (4. August 2008)

Hm,leider zu einsetige Antworten -.-

zb. Mit was assotiierst du Abkürzungen wie WTB, WTS und LF ?
Da fehlt finde ich: Ich kenn die bedeutung,nutze es aber nur ingame.^^

Oder solche weiteren Beispiele.

der test ist leider dadurch doof^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 35 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

dank den doofen Antworten^^


----------



## Arlox93 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 150 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Das kann net stimmen xD


----------



## Shait (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl 375

WTFWTFWTF


----------



## woggly4 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 50 !! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


dann ist ja alles in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aatwa (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 10 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


Gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takvoriana (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 405 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

Das ergebnis entspricht nicht der Realität.
Den werde ich looten und kürschnern und anschliessend neben seinem grabstein campen :-)


----------



## blizor (4. August 2008)

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


80 punkte


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. August 2008)

hab ganz normal geantwortet 
und bin auf sage und schreibe 285 punkte gekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (4. August 2008)

> Obwohl ma nicht wirklich alle fragen Wahrheitsgetreu beantworten kann da die meisten Antworten Quark sind.


hab bei den meisten auch gar nix geantwortet.
bin aber trotzdem irgendwie auf 150 gekommen.


----------



## lollercoaster (4. August 2008)

das niedrigste was ich geschafft habe waren 10 punkte und das höchste 605

Wer bietet mehr? wer bietet weniger?


----------



## razaros (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

JUHU!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. August 2008)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm.. ne ich find den Test i-wie schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotz. thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (4. August 2008)

also Normal geantwortet 65 Punkte
falsch geantwortet 595  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen
Mfg gibt es mehr als 595 punkte


----------



## Mikolomeus (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 45 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## D3xTa (4. August 2008)

Hatte 60% .. führe ein normales Leben habe Freunde und keinen Realitätsverlust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Test an sich is funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Jemira (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

schnief auch mit etwas rumprobieren komme ich nicht über 525^^


----------



## Marnir (4. August 2008)

65


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniesse


----------



## ChrisM1988 (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Hab ich aber nur aus spass gemacht wollte eben die höchste punktzahl XD


----------



## Arthros (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Teberion (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 375 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

Gut ich hab vlt nen bissle rumgelogen aber manche antworten musste ich einfach nehmen ^^


mfg


----------



## Schmaladin (4. August 2008)

Naja ist ech sau komisch aber was solls.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.xchar.de/img/signatur/179199.png


----------



## Einsam (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 390 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Teberion (4. August 2008)

15 war mein niedrigstes ( eig 0 hab nix eingegeben)

und 610 mein höchstes ^^


----------



## Deretor (4. August 2008)

punktzahl: 65


----------



## Aggropip (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 410 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


OMG ich sollte wirklich weniger zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAZZUKE (4. August 2008)

180 dabei versuchte ich die niedrigste zahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 100 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Werd mal Maxium versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 570 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Har Har geht doch^^


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 145 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Ownd?! hätte mehr erwartet >.<


----------



## antileet (4. August 2008)

naja.. so der knüller ist das quiz nun auch nicht - ganz zu schweigen vom witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (4. August 2008)

hmm an sich ja ganz nett nur bei manchen fragen kann man nix anderes anklicken ausser das man "wow süchtig" ist... daher 5/10

btw 105 punkte


----------



## Ph@shot (4. August 2008)

Teberion schrieb:


> 15 war mein niedrigstes ( eig 0 hab nix eingegeben)
> 
> und 610 mein höchstes ^^



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Da stehen Witze drin die so alt sind wie das Spiel selbst, aber wer sowas lustig findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei manchen Fragen sind die Antworten auch wieder so angelegt, dass man einen auf Nerd machen muss...


----------



## Spirana (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 460 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## alaron (4. August 2008)

einmal war ich ehrlich
5 punkte ^^ ich bin ein noob xD kommt aber nur davon weil ich kein WoW mehr zock
dann hab ich versucht komplette punktezahl zu erreichen mir ists gelungen
550 punkte 24h am wow zocken ui xD


----------



## Snuffy (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 405 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## youngceaser (4. August 2008)

also habe die höchste punktzahl versucht zu erreichen und bissel über 600 gekommen aber des reale war 70 oder so


----------



## steffen1995 (4. August 2008)

omq^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 545 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Skrill1900 (4. August 2008)

steffen1995 schrieb:


> omq^^
> 
> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 545 !!
> 
> Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



lol^^


----------



## Næthril (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Butragueno (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 30 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Möchtest Du diesen Test noch an andere Leute weitergeben ? So nutze folgenden Link:
http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd 



.... und das ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis wie ich finde, alles was über 100 ist hat zuviel Zeit, hat Ferien oder ist unter 18 und alleinstehend!


----------



## granbenismo (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 40 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Lol Naja der Test ist ganz lustig aber mehr auch net sind halt einfach dumme fragen und Anworten von einem 12 jährigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næthril (4. August 2008)

das höchste was ich geschafft hab:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## whikkedsick (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 25 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

omg ich bin ein noob und keiner hat mir was gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drinarinogin (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 505 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne keine Sorge ich hab ma aus Spaß alles angeklickt was mit WoW zu tun hat bin nicht süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Drinarinogin (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 525 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Hab mich verbessert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (4. August 2008)

Nightline schrieb:


> naja manche fragen sind bissle komisch



Stimmt,

*btw* 115

Mfg


----------



## Itarus (4. August 2008)

Wenn ich es erlich beantworte, dann: 145
Wenn ich es drauf anlege *615!*


----------



## Teanìl (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Drinarinogin (4. August 2008)

(sorry für die 3 posts ich weiß hätte alles auch in einem schreiben können =))
ICh wollte auch fragen:Wieviele Punkte kann man da erreichen? mein Rekord hat sich nämlich wieder verbessert und da würde ich gern wissen wieviele Punkte es da gibt.

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Næthril (4. August 2008)

Also ich hab vorhin 640 erreicht, aber ich weiß nich ob das das maximum is.


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (4. August 2008)

So ich habs so ehrlcih wie ich konnte gemacht:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 145 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Castro (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


jo läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2008)

kleemus schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total dämlich -.-
> habe ne punktezahl von 235, obwohl ich soviel ichts angekreuzt hab, was süchtig klingt -.-
> der test ist einfach nur unsinnig und dumm...sorry, nette idee, aber blöd umgesetzt >.<


Dann hast du was falsch gemacht, hab 5 geschafft damit.


----------



## Napexus (4. August 2008)

yeah 85^^


----------



## Buffed_Fan (4. August 2008)

Zum teil lustige Antworten die man wählen kann aber schade ist nur dass es zu wenige Antworten hat. Ich habe bei ein paar Fragen nichts wählen können weil überhaupt keine Passende Antwort dabei war. Z.b. WTB LF und so dass sagt mir was aber ich sage es auch nicht zu meiner Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



65 Punkte habe ich


----------



## oliilo (4. August 2008)

bäm !
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## crazy--stick (4. August 2008)

hab 310 Punkte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeiten teilweise aber etwas dürftig^^.....is aber nich schlecht der Test, musste ab und zu sogar lachen....^^


----------



## blaQmind (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 400 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Deathroge (4. August 2008)

85 muhaha bin ein normaler mensch^^


----------



## KennyKiller (4. August 2008)

lol 180, angeblich bin ichn suchti


----------



## bluewizard (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Ganos (4. August 2008)

naja, netter einfall....aber ziemlich schlecht umgesetz 0,5/10


----------



## Geige (4. August 2008)

seht selbst =D

http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

<-----------------------------------------------------Deine Punktzahl lautet: 170 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Screen (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 280 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Phiebi (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: *340* !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

LOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: ich gebs zu, an einigen stellen hab ich den halt zur realität übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

lol

naja solche tests sind sowieso irrelevant. vorallem bei der auswahl von antworten xD
dennoch sehr amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


o0 also das ich so ein ergebnis rausbekomm hätt ich nicht gedacht
naja trotzdem ein richtiger test ist das nicht ..... und wirts auch nie geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vurvolak (4. August 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!
> 
> Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.
> 
> ...


So ein Quatsch, auch die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind weder akzeptabel noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise lustig. Wer den Test erstellt hat soll sich gehörig schämen.


----------



## BurningShaddow (4. August 2008)

Der Test soll auch denke ich mal nicht ernst gemeint sein
Die Antworten sind viel zu krass aber ich fand ihn trotzdem ganz amüsant also wer Langeweile hat kann ihn ruhig mal machen oder sich zumindest die Antworten angucken.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolag (4. August 2008)

Ich finde den Test ganz witzig....

Und nicht weil ich ne Punktzahl von 440 hin bekommen habe 

Es ist ja auch nur ein Funtest^^


----------



## Stonies (4. August 2008)

Punktzahl 85
Muss aber hinzufügen das manche Antworten bissel dämlich gestellt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadøw !! (4. August 2008)

ich hab  65 Punkte

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


BäÄäM ! xD


----------



## EviLKeX (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.
 Yes!


----------



## Shmock (4. August 2008)

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Yiraja (4. August 2008)

was für ein schwachsinn der test damit muss ja zwangsläufig rauskommen das man süchtig ist xD


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2008)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet: 235 !!*

_WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt._

Naja, ist ja noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Mesmeras (4. August 2008)

> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!
> 
> Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.



Hab aber keine ernsten antworten gegeben^^ zum glück...
naja kann das jem. toppen hehhehe^^



Edith sagt: Hab mal durchgelesen^^ warn wohl schon einige "besser" als ich


----------



## capwn (4. August 2008)

xD das ding ist irgentwie kacke aber macht spaß was das für fragen sind und die antwaorten hab 545 hin bekommen wollte ma wissen wie hoch es geht xD der satz am schluss ist geil.


----------



## Neque neque (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

wtf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, bissle gemogelt hab ich schon...


... sonst wär er noch schlimmer ausgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

BÄm macht das mal nach xD


edit: verdammt nur 25 pkt xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. August 2008)

ich hatte 115 ^^

hab danach versucht das höchste zu bekommen da war ich bei 515 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

edith: dräääck^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

130...NUR?
OMG WTF LT teste schreiben KACKB00n


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

lol

595 danach maximum


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgef&#1076;hrtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch &#1100;ber den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



schon besser.


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2008)

nicht ernstgemeinte ausfüllung


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 565 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


mal ernst ausgefüllt:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 160 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Misaro (5. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 0 !!


hrhr...


----------



## Crosis (5. August 2008)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!
> 
> Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen
> 
> ...


/sign^^


----------



## Mandraa (5. August 2008)

85
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen


----------



## Lustbär (6. August 2008)

IS eig schon einer über 700 gekommen ?^^


----------



## Zentrock (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Das hört man doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (6. August 2008)

63 punkte^^


----------



## Sadesar (6. August 2008)

150 punkte xD wobei der test ma voll lächerlich is ich hab da extra harte antworten genommen weil se sich einfach nur geil anhörn xD


----------



## derwolf (6. August 2008)

150 punkte also nicht süchtig^^


----------



## Yrok_92 (6. August 2008)

Hi,

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Der Test ist Scheisse ^^


----------



## inv.zib (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 455 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

ich hab auch ziemlich gemogelt und mich dumm gestellt 8)


----------



## Phanix (6. August 2008)

60 

bin kein suchti
^^


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 180 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

LoL?..

naja ^^ ich meine bei manchen antworten hab ich einfach mal was ausgewählt.. da es meine antworten net parat hatte xD..

aber trozdem lustig der test xD

obwohl die Auswertung net so ganz stimmt... für mich persönlich ^^

MFG


----------



## Flipbo (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


und als ich es richtig gemacht habe kam 110 raus


----------



## pirmin93 (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

was is die höchste zu erreichende Punktzahl?


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

höhste punktzahl!! hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?? :-D


----------



## Senty (6. August 2008)

Problem ist... man kann einfach keine normalen Antworten wählen....

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 355 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Dordrunax (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Domasch (6. August 2008)

Einmal 55 und dann hab ich mal versucht die höchste punktzahl zu knacken wer hat mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Edit: Ups haben wohl doch mehrere xD


----------



## Hongor (6. August 2008)

Beim ersten mal (ehrliche antworten) 55 Punkte.

Dann wollt ich mal sehn, was so maximum ist, hab dann beispielsweise trauertag mittwoch (vorher montag) gemacht ezc und bin auf  585 gekommen^^


folgender text kam dann auch bei mir:


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## DarthBana (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 465!!

so solls sein, wer weniger hat *buuuh* =P


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Shedanhul (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

So ernsthaft:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 225 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Geht noch


----------



## Topperharly (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 25 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Gücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

oO


(hab 70iger krieger, 70 dudu, 68 hunter, 38 prist)^^


----------



## Gnorgh (6. August 2008)

55!
Kann ich jetzt beruhigt sein?


----------



## Sharkeno (6. August 2008)

65!
Ja mann bin kein Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (6. August 2008)

585 wohooooo jackpot baby


----------



## Kapuzimo (6. August 2008)

Hab 95 ^.^


----------



## Foxwolf (6. August 2008)

<--55 , glaub aber das bisschen zu niedrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

und so sollte es ja auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast *Freunde* und weisst das *Leben* zu geniessen.


----------



## Bewl (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 40 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  " Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden ! " Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ( Spiel aber seit ca 2 Jahren WoW, also kein Noob mehr !^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (6. August 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 25 !!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW
> 
> ...


Fühlst du dich durch die niedrige Punktzahl nicht darin bestätigt ein Suchti zu sein oder warum antwortest du mit deinen Chars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich habe gar keine Gartenzwerge ...


----------



## Everflame87 (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 380 !!

Kowabungaa...nyah..irgendwie leicht deprimierend ^^'''

hm...is das normal, wenn man sich mit der Gilde trifft, nur um nen See zu raiden? (01:00 in der nacht..)


----------



## sir julius (6. August 2008)

Ich hab 5 punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## darkraven616 (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



xD ich glaub höher gehts net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 245 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

bin ich wirklich so abhängig?


----------



## Tandera (6. August 2008)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall süchtig, gebe es auch zu.

PZ 245  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoxy (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

toppt das xD

Ernsthaft habe ich 250


----------



## Gähn1 (6. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Lustbär (6. August 2008)

über 635 pack ichs nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astraya (10. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 185 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Valnar93 (10. August 2008)

Meine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Leiko (10. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Hab mal das niedrigste ergebniss erziehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polllllllllle (10. August 2008)

-.-


------------------------------------
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 545 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Was ist der Bestell Service von Joey's? Findet man den in SW? Oder doch IF? Buffed kann mir darüber auch nichts sagen Oo? Und meine Freundin ist eine Mensch Magierin, keine Nachtelfin!
Naja, gehen wa mal wieder in den Nexus, bis irgendwann!


----------



## Thraslon (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 130 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Jao so siehts aus!


----------



## DJ CJ (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 315 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.



XD


----------



## Dragonfire64 (11. August 2008)

Hab 395!!!111ELF "Auf dem besten Weg zum Suchti! Wow wird immer mehr zum Alltag und du lässt deinen Hund unschuldige Menschen jagen" WTF?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab gar keinen Hund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: der über mir  hat ne doofe Signatur und ja ich bin metaler :>

BTW: FOR THE HORDE ! ! ! (wollt ich nur mal anmerken *hust* o.o)


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

255^^


----------



## Yiraja (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen...

naja was soll ich dazu sagen xD


----------



## Yiraja (11. August 2008)

noch ein weiterer sinnloser wow sucht test ^^
is aber irgendie dem anderen ähnlich ^^


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 64 !!

Du bist Krank Oida geh mal in Therapie du bist Süchtig


----------



## Neoraven418 (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


aber die fragen sind mal total scheisse gestellt^^


----------



## Raqill (11. August 2008)

Leiko schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW
> 
> ...


Ich hab 0 geschafft einfach nirgendwo etwas auswählen und einfach auf Auswerten klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (11. August 2008)

235! Denke aber nicht dass ich ne Wache nachem Waffenleherer in London fragen würde... die ärgert man^^

Der Test hat oft keine Passenden Antwort möglichkeiten. Von daher sollte man dass ergebniss nicht immer ernst nehmen^^

Grüße Denji


----------



## Maltharo (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab versucht höchste punktzahl zu erreichen )
Beim richtigen try hatte ich ca. 350-400 oO


----------



## AliasSense (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 370 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe keinen hund^^


----------



## Astraya (11. August 2008)

> Du bist Krank Oida geh mal in Therapie du bist Süchtig



Wenn da mal nicht nen Wiener am Werk war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil


----------



## WeRkO (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 550 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Ich musste grade pervers lachen als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Freundin weibliche Nachtelfe? Nein danke, bin Hordler oO
Mim Tageslicht stimmt auch nicht, sitze schließlich unterm Dach unterm Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen

So muss das sein und net anders! xD


----------



## Synodontis (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen

nicht süchtig ><


----------



## VK-Chilla (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

oO das darf nicht meine nachtelfenfreundin rauskriegen^^


----------



## Fire bone (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70

Ich bin weder süchtig noch realitätsentfremded ...  und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Schwuuu (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

jaja sehr interessant .....

ne spaß hatte 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 260 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Chief94 (11. August 2008)

Ich hab 205 Punkte obwohl ich nur 5-6 stunden spiele wenn ich gerade lust hab oder mir nichts anderes einfällt. Und ich hab nicht immer lust mir ne pre-card zu kaufen also find ich mich nicht süchtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noks (11. August 2008)

Punkte 585 :/

Egal das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## Schwuuu (11. August 2008)

@Noks
noch gehts weiter^^


----------



## Avisan (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem ist mir das wort wow nicht bekannt. beim ersten mal wähle ich bei der frage wie oft spielst du =>2-4std. und dann kommt sowas mit das wort is dir nicht bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noks (11. August 2008)

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

GEIL^^


----------



## Shaure (11. August 2008)

ich find des am geilsten....

eine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## Neradox (11. August 2008)

100 nur oO


----------



## Tribola93 (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 25 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !



aber mal ehrlich, oft gibt es garkeine vernünftigen antworten.


----------



## Orker (11. August 2008)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 310 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
 << betrug ^^ da fehlen ein paar antwort möglichkeiten ^^


edit: real wenn schon^^


----------



## Thrydwulf (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is ja noch ganz normal


----------



## Darussios (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

Das war als ich versucht habe das Maximum an Punkten rauszuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein richtiges Testergebnis.

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 220 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Lokatran (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 370 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Belthar (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

muhahaha ownd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (11. August 2008)

naja,



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 160 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


xD das stimmt alles garnicht. Ich war nie in London ich verwechsel spiel und reale welt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (11. August 2008)

Noks schrieb:


> Punkte 585 :/
> 
> Egal das Leben geht weiter.



Noch....fühl dich mal wie mit aids....wenn die server down gehen gehst du mit down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. August 2008)

180 Punkte.

*Mit Schattenball nach TE werf*

Blöder Test! Ich hab´viel mehr verdient! XD


----------



## Jagwid (11. August 2008)

hmm...
Ich komme auf 360 Punkte.

Das geht ja noch ^^
ich finde den lustig ^^ werde direkt mal alle aus der Gilde damit vollspammen ^^


----------



## Darussios (11. August 2008)

Ich hab meine Maximum Punkteanzahl nochmal getoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Wer mehr als 640 hat soll mal sein Ergebnis posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


EASY MODE! EASY MODE!


----------



## Andurius (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

So hab ich das erwartet ... aber mal so im Ernst .. der test is voll sinnlos xD


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (11. August 2008)

hmm 240 ich denke das ist normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. August 2008)

90% aller fragen sind sin lossu und die Antworten nicht wicklich sinvoller.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Winn (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 170 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


Da sag ich nur ab nach London  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 95 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## WishleSs (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen




Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avorx (11. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 675 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


=))
Mehr schaff ich aber net.


----------



## derkabo (12. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 45 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## ChAkuz@ (13. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 10 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

hehe^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xD


----------



## BLUEYE (13. August 2008)

Du hast mein Bild geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Meela (13. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



Wusst ichs' doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astraya (15. August 2008)

Das Bild ist Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (15. August 2008)

115
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


aber irgendwie finde ich die Antwortmöglichkeiten beschissen.


----------



## Astraya (16. August 2008)

Müsste noch ein paar mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn jemand Ideen hat .. soweit ich weiss kann man dort auch seinen eigenen Test erstellen


----------



## Ekmir (16. August 2008)

hmm, sucht-test!! brauch ich nicht, ich steh auf esse was was und setzt mich an den pc, spiele wow (sofern ich nicht zur arbeit muss)!! bin ich deshalb suchtgefährdet?? denke mal, evtl ja!! ^^ und wen  stört es, mach meine arbeit, treffe mich mit meinen freunden. ja, ich habe auch freunde außerhalb von wow!! sowohl männliche wie auch weibliche!
also ein gewisser suchtgrad bei wow, ist vertretbar!!

in diesem (ohne) sinn

mfg ekmir


----------



## Severos (16. August 2008)

Murlokk schrieb:


> Solche Tests finde ich ein bischen albern. Aber die ein oder andere Antwortmöglichkeit ist schon ganz amüsant.




LOL.
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## ShadowXanTos (16. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 320 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (16. August 2008)

Also ich habe ne punnktzahl von 60^^

Schade dass es keine richtigen Tests für sowas gibt xD NEIN!...Ich bin nicht süchtig...^^


----------



## Ridox (16. August 2008)

ich komme auf 115 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings stehen bei mir im Garten keine Gartenzwerge, nur so z.B.^^


----------



## Kykosott (16. August 2008)

Meine Punktzahl: 145

Beschreibung: 
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

HURRA!!!


----------



## Dradius (16. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 540 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Einfach mal das gemacht was die höchste punktzahl ergibt^^


----------



## Siltan (16. August 2008)

ich hab versucht möglichst vile punkte zu erhalten... 
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 550 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

der richtige testeine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

dabei zocke ich täglich 2-4h (durchschnitt) xD


----------



## Mr.Igi (16. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 185 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.




da sind aber amnchmal etwas sehr komische Fragen dabei ^^


----------



## Shizo. (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Habs ma so garnich gemacht^^ bei mir stand normal ich weiss was wow is aba hab au freunde un so ^^


----------



## Bodog (17. August 2008)

Vl der Rekord 625 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Wollte wissen wie hoch es geht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein im ernst hab ich 65 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog (13) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (17. August 2008)

Orginal-Ergebnis:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Scherzergebnis:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 510 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Niyo (17. August 2008)

105 Punkte xD


----------



## Tice (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 325 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

mhhh....das macht mir angst^^


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

@ tice da sollteste dir wirklich gedanken machen du suchti^^


----------



## SchnitzelDX (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 340 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Lustiger Test find ich gut das du mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast!


----------



## Logilex (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 295 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Nezzerof (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 285 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


Höher gings nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oggaman (17. August 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deine Punktzahl lautet: 595 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Höhö glaub ich höchste punktzahl wenn jemand mehr hat bitte pn an mich x)


MFG Oggaman


:edit grad gesehn das ifrit 8820 mehr hat :/

Du sau x)!


----------



## Ifrit8820 (17. August 2008)

YEAHH 600 Punkte 

Und jetzt geh ich wieder die Tankstelle raiden wenn noch wer mit will
ich brauch noch n Schurken der die Kasse knackt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Rofl^^ das kann zwar nicht stimmen da ich vllt. publiczocker bin, aber nicht freiwillig auf wow verzichten würde wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte^^


MfG


----------



## Neotrion (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Nanisa (17. August 2008)

der ernsthafte versuch ^^



> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!
> 
> Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.




So mal max scor probiert und dabei is das hier rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!
> 
> Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Excotus (17. August 2008)

Meine Punktzahl war 85


----------



## Pascall85 (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 15 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !



Ja ja schon klar,völlig verblödet manche Antwortmöglichkeiten


----------



## Serroo (17. August 2008)

Der Test ist ja ziemlich sch...


----------



## MasterV (17. August 2008)

Hatte 85.. hätte mehr erwartet, aber einige Möglichkeiten sind komisch.

Dann hab ich versucht das höchste zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kam folgendes heraus:


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

topt jmd 610?^^


----------



## Tweekares (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 530 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

naja bischen übertrieben der test.


----------



## Cor3y (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


^^


----------



## Aremaron (17. August 2008)

275 ups^^


----------



## Meglucon (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


na hoppla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anns (17. August 2008)

das gleiche war doch vor ner woche schonma auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Nenji (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen










OMG xD


----------



## Fortissia (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

omg help


----> 1 woche pause


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 180 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Noja, Antwortvielfalt ist was anderes...


----------



## Flipbo (17. August 2008)

ich hab 600 hinbekommen xD Schon recht lustig


----------



## Rednoez (17. August 2008)

Dumm. Mal abgesehen davon,werden Leute die wirklich süchtig sind,sich nicht mit der Sache konfrontieren.

Edit: Deine Punktzahl lautet: 50 !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (17. August 2008)

570, toppt das wer?^^


----------



## Keleron (17. August 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lustbär (2. September 2008)

705 YEAH !! toppt das einer ?^^


----------



## -Josh- (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Thesahne (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

war mir klar^^


----------



## Deathsoull (2. September 2008)

hmm mein norton hat den test als phishing site entlarft ka komm nimmer drauf^^


----------



## Marvîn (2. September 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!
> 
> WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
> 
> ...



So macht man das:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 595 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenmuron (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 370 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## dende80 (2. September 2008)

deine punktzahl lautet 75


----------



## Slayed (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 305 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 430 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Néstron15 (2. September 2008)

Das ding is eig mit ganz lustigen fragen ausgestattet aber zu wenig auswahl möglichkeiten 

aba trotzdem lustig.



mfg nestron

p.s hab 125 punkte erreicht


----------



## Mookie (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Passt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (2. September 2008)

hä?
ich hab 60 punkte xD
obwohl ich jeden tag merhere stunden spiele!xD
Lawl!


----------



## Kleiderschrank (2. September 2008)

ich hab 245 punkte^^


----------



## Mahir (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 400 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


Oha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Woohooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giraffe (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 330 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## zwergwarri (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


jaja ganz witzig ^^ sry muss jetzt aba weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ich


----------



## Eyatrian (2. September 2008)

100
nicht süchtig weiß fast nicht was wow ist , normales rl ^^ wusst ich zwar schon vorher aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (2. September 2008)

225


----------



## Enkelz (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 495 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

juhu^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 225 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Bescheuert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ich zuviel zogge ist klar, aber im Supermarkt mit Gold bezahlen wollen, beim Arbeitgeber Questbelohnungen holen und jemanden nach einem Waffenlehrer fragen ist unlogisch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lustbär (3. September 2008)

Das Ergebnis sollte man ja auch nicht allzuernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fun test sagt ja eigentlich alles ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

mhm schlechter test

über 50% der angegebenen sachen kann man nicht mal gebrauchen


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm schlechter test
> 
> über 50% der angegebenen sachen kann man nicht mal gebrauchen



Mehr als Schwachsinn is der Test auch nicht, eindeutig von nem Teenager gemacht der scheiss


----------



## Freya_84 (3. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 665 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## *Kelaino* (3. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So viel Spiele ich net.. Echt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salacras (3. September 2008)

hmmm 61 punkte. naja.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (3. September 2008)

120 Punkte !!!

LOL ROFL LOL

mfg Cerberos


----------



## _Torki_ (3. September 2008)

meine punktzahl is 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und punktzahl mit falschen antworten is 615 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B.CA$H (3. September 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 305 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


Lustige Sache ^^


----------



## Lustbär (7. September 2008)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich nochmal einen 2. besseren machen könnte .. hat irgendjemand vorschläge ? also nen paar gute fragen + Antwortmöglichkeiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astraya (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 360 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

OOHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netamleben (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

war das höchste was ich erreichen konnte..... geht aber bestimmt noch besser



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

das war das schlechteste.... oder wars das beste und das andere das schlechteste?


----------



## Kujon (3. Oktober 2008)

juhu 615, da geht aber noch mehr XD


----------



## teroa (3. Oktober 2008)

naja^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## FonKeY (3. Oktober 2008)

ich finde auch das manchme fragen nur komisch antworten haben...probiere auch mal die höchste punktzahl zu erreichen^^


----------



## Fire_Frog (3. Oktober 2008)

*Mein richtiger Versuch:*
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

*verwundert-am-kopf-kratz* nur so wenig xD

*Mein Highscore:*
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 555 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## SkillvsLuck (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Hab versucht das maximale rauszubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

ICH WUSSTE ES! ICH BIN NICHT SO SÜCHTIG WIE ICH DACHTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 650 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


wer schafft mehr^^


----------



## Megamage (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 275 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Upss...habe den Test ernsgenommen...


----------



## Lightsaver (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


LoL


----------



## Lomiraan (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 150 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

kein wunder, spiel auch seit n monat nich mehr


----------



## Grimdhoul (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Shurycain (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


ABSOLUTER CRAP DER TEST


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Oktober 2008)

55 Punkte
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## HexerFTW (3. Oktober 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> 55 Punkte
> Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. Oktober 2008)

na das klingt doch ok^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Tallys (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 470 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


*jollllllllllllll*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme auf 15 o0
So schlecht kam ich mir doch nie vor :'(


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (3. Oktober 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 380 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Boddakiller (3. Oktober 2008)

alt ^^ ich hatte mal voll den krassen text weiß ihn aba leider nimmer -.-


----------



## EvolutionMoon (3. Oktober 2008)

ich hab 70 nicht süchtig und weiß mein leben zu geniessen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2008)

irgendwas bei 180^^

Ps: Beim trauertag Mittwoch angeben^^
hab ne Weile gebraucht bis ich den Gack bei der Frage gefunden hab xD


----------



## Laxera (3. Oktober 2008)

lol 400 punkte an der grenze zum suchti ^^ da ich das aber schon seit 1,5 jahren genau so handhabe, habe ich damit kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX


----------



## Astraya (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Thryon (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 520 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

Juhuuu ich glaub ich habe die höchste Punktzahl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thryon (5. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> irgendwas bei 180^^
> 
> Ps: Beim trauertag Mittwoch angeben^^
> hab ne Weile gebraucht bis ich den Gack bei der Frage gefunden hab xD



Ok ich kanns mir denken wieso  *verschmitzt grins*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas kommt dabei raus wenn man führerschein mit 40 jahren und trauertag mittwoch eingibt xD


----------



## Moerbinho (5. November 2008)

Ich glaube ich wäre der erste WoW Spieler, der trotz vollzeit Schule (Abitur), lernen, Fitnessstudio & Freundin auf eine Punktzahl von über 300 kommen würde.
Wären die Fragen psychologisch nicht absoluter Durchfall, würde ich daran auch teilnehmen.
Naja, alles eine Frage der Logistik & Planung.

Ach, um irgendwelche Kritiker zufrieden zu stellen. Ich hatte preBC Rang12 und T3, zu BC full t6 und s3/s4.
Trotzdem wäre niemand aus meinem direkten Freundeskreis auf die Idee gekommen mich WoW-süchtig zu nennen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Klunker (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 35 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Möchtest Du diesen Test noch an andere Leute weitergeben ? So nutze folgenden Link:
http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd 
Einen Test mit eigenen Fragen erstellen



muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd

Puh, Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (5. November 2008)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Ryn4tw (5. November 2008)

380, bin aufn guten Weg zum WoW Suchti und es gehört bei mir zum Alltag ;_;


----------



## Kronas (5. November 2008)

85


----------



## Chrissler (5. November 2008)

rofl obwohl ich ja mal so garnicht mit dem Test zufrieden bin habe ich 255 Punkte ereicht...

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 255 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

aber trotzdem geiler Test


----------



## TheEwanie (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 290 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

ok.....
Und zum spaß mal die höchste punktzahl versuchteine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## SixNight (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Die Antworten die man zur auswahl hat manchmal find ich dumm


----------



## Darkbartleby (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!


----------



## Chínín (5. April 2009)

95, danach habe ich ausprobiert, wo das Maß liegt, da kam des raus xD :

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

w00t! xD


----------



## Destross (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Manche Antworten die man auswählen konnten waren aber komisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 565 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


BÄM!


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

muhaha


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

also ich habs auf 620 gebracht als ich max versucht hab
(sonst nach wie vor 85)


----------



## nemø (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 515 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

jehaa


----------



## rocktboyy (5. April 2009)

120 ^^


----------



## Delethor (5. April 2009)

610!
Ja, das ist möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

Delethor schrieb:


> 610!
> Ja, das ist möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also jetzt ohne extra falsch antworten?


----------



## blaQmind (5. April 2009)

tut mir leid aber bei dem test gibts einige fragen die keine sinnvolle antwort zulassen
ich komm jetz auf 180 aber auch nur weil ich manchmal nicht wusste was ich sagn soll


----------



## Schokoboy (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


höchste was ich hinbekommen hab^^ .

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen. 
mein richtiges :>


----------



## Raveless (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 405 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

^^


----------



## Kleiderschrank (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

hehe^^


----------



## Animos93 (5. April 2009)

Hmm joa is ganz witzig XD Früher war ich süchtig mitlerweile nichtmehr^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 175 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ultimo

London? wo is das? xD
Spaß
Is aber schon älter der test, hatte den glaub ich schonma gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 545 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tuz (5. April 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 395 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Haha, so schlimm isses doch noch net^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2009)

hab 55 



hab mit den lustigen antworten 545 geschafft kommt wer drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kankru (5. April 2009)

Naja, ist nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen, aber hat der TE ja angekündigt. Mein Fall ist es nicht wirklich, da ich bei einigen Fragen eine zusätzliche Antwort wünschte.

MfG


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hab 55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie schon gesagt 620


----------



## rydal (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## Bihd (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

zu geil danke für den wunderbaren tipp direkt mal ins gildenforum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

jawohl, bin net süchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtrane (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 520 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xD Yeah^^Naja,hab n bisschen geschummelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gensuken (5. April 2009)

deine punktzahl leutet : 20 du bist ein totaler noob oder sowas steht da xD und am ende du bist zum glück noch nicht süchtig ^^ ich bin so gut xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (5. April 2009)

Hab 365  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 240 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.



richtig geile antworten xD


----------



## Savo3 (5. April 2009)

110


----------



## Hitzedrachen (5. April 2009)

Habe meine ACC auslaufen lassen....ich lenke meine Sucht nun in andere Bahnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taenor (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 635 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Glaube, das ist Maximalpunktzahl...aber nein, das war nur testweise und nicht mein echtes Ergebnis *g*


----------



## Nihilex (5. April 2009)

nimmt überall das schlechteste kommt ungefähr sowas raus:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

abe ne ich hab 133


----------



## traxlerboy (5. April 2009)

bei mir wars so und ich war ehrlich 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## traxlerboy (5. April 2009)

/edit:  das war wie ich alles falsch gemacht habe 


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


ich war bis jetzt der höchste


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

210.WoW scheint bei dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

traxlerboy schrieb:


> ich war bis jetzt der höchste


ich habs aber unehrlich auf 620 gebracht...

edit: und taenor auf 635


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

So aus Spaß gerade 
5 Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob bezeichnen. Du gehörst zu den glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## Cybereule (5. April 2009)

55 Punkte =)
Lustiger Test aber doch bisschen komisch, z.B. letze Frage:Was machst du wenn du deine Freundin nach einem Seitensprung siehst...Ähmm vllt...ich gehe nicht fremd und ich bin ehrlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinbor (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.
Ich glaube das ist die höchstpunktzahl XD
Natürlich hab ich das versucht zu bekommen jetzt versuche ich die niedrigste und dann mach ich richtig...

Edit: Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !
Jetzt mach ich mal richtig.

Edit2: snief... richtig machen kann ich eigentlich garnicht^^ naja 55


----------



## vitamin (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 515 !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (5. April 2009)

610 punkte naja^^
aus lust und laune ausgewählt


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. April 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 155 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

dieser test is zu geil ^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. April 2009)

Ich finds sehr schlecht gemacht ... Manche Fragen haben keine Antwort die ich im geringsten auswählen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 410 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.





mhhhhhhh^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


ps: eigentlich lässt einem der test gar keine wahl, entweder total entfremdet oder hardcore suchtel. fail


----------



## ronny10 (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Forenliebling (5. April 2009)

habe 225 punkte bekommen >_<


----------



## Drazmodaan (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Gl&#65533;ckwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache w&#65533;rde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du geh&#65533;st zu den Gl&#65533;cklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

...naja, für das dass ich 2-3 mal die woche spiel ist die Antwort schon recht dämlich, mit verlaub^^


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Mit Antworten, die auch für mich stimmen hab ich das bekommen


*Deine Punktzahl lautet: 100 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.*


Und mit den absichtlich "schlimmsten" Antworten das hier:

*Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen*

Und mit den absichtlich "besten" Antworten:

*Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !*


----------



## Mistermanni (5. April 2009)

170 wohooooo


----------



## Forenliebling (5. April 2009)

daunter qar noch ein 2ter sucht test da hatte ich dieses ergebnis


*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 270 !!

Du spielst WoW gerne, aber du verliert dein richtiges Leben nicht aus den Augen.

SO finde ich das normal und gut das ergebnis sollte jeder haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (5. April 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> daunter qar noch ein 2ter sucht test da hatte ich dieses ergebnis
> 
> 
> *Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 270 !!
> ...


----------



## Gnofi (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (5. April 2009)

manche fragen konnte ich gar nich beantworten weil keine antwort zutreffend war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also am ende hatte ich 15 punkte .... die ham mich als noob bezeichnet xDDDD ich find andre fragen bzw antwortmöglichkeiten wären besser gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70

Spielen tu ichs trotzdem gerne auch wenn der Text nicht ganz stimmt!

Mfg Bodog


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 

Hm na gsd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 635 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen..


Nene hatte 115 Punkte...


----------



## Pfropfen (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 130 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Nyalina (5. April 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 570 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



.....ach du scheisse xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> daunter qar noch ein 2ter sucht test da hatte ich dieses ergebnis
> 
> 
> *Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 270 !!
> ...



Ja der Test darunter ist um einiges besser!

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 350 !!

Du spielst WoW gerne, aber du verliert dein richtiges Leben nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## Phanix (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Muahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. April 2009)

tja bei manchen ragen gibts es nur dumme antworten die alle kacke sind.... und wow nerdig.. also OO^^


----------



## HuntertheBest (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

...puh,... bin doch kein suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuntertheBest (5. April 2009)

beim zweiten Test den Birk gepostet hat:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 100 !!

Du spielst ab und zu WoW, hast aber noch ein großes reales Leben! Weiter so!

kann ihc nur zustimmen


----------



## Tabulon (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testesteron (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 605 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Vercon (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 360 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen

xD

Ich hab sogar nen Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peachum (5. April 2009)

Jop den zweiten Test finde ich auch besser, letzte frage mit dem lila Ring, HUNTERITEM xD

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 145 !!

Du spielst ab und zu WoW, hast aber noch ein großes reales Leben! Weiter so!


----------



## Neth (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 760

Du hast kein reales Leben mehr und kümmerst dich nur noch um deinen World of Warcraft Charakter. Du musst nicht rausgehen denn deine Freunde hast du schon angesteckt mit dem Wow-Virus. Wow ist dein leben ohne es könntest du nicht Leben. Deine Stromkosten ziehen sich auf die 2500&#8364; pro Monat hoch.


----------



## Vercon (5. April 2009)

Ich glaub manche übertreiben es hier echt mit den Antworten ^^


----------



## Nano4Life (5. April 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Ich finde manche fragen echt merkwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B. ob ich nach einem schwert greife wenn mein vater schreiend ins zimmer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_ftw (5. April 2009)

ey leute die, diese tests ja albern finden, wissen ja nur das sie eine hohe punkteanzahl bekommen!!

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 95 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Alles ehrlich beantwortet und ich mein, wenn es dir echt passiert das du bei deinem Chef eine Questbelohnung holen willst oder im Supermarkt deinen Ruhestein verwenden willst, dann tust du mir aber leid!!


----------



## war_locker (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 50 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

naja ich spiel zurzeit eh nimma viel wow nur noch bankchar 2-3 mal die woche^^


----------



## -M@st3r- (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen


----------



## EisblockError (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Hmm, jo so schätze ich das auch ein


----------



## Solul (5. April 2009)

Ich schweige über meine Punktzahl^^

Nur eins noch ich war mit meiner freundin im Wald spazieren und da waren Rehe ich habe ständig ganz nervös nach meinem Bogen gegriffen und nach dem kürchnermesser, bis meine Freundin gefragt hat was ich da mache ich sagte ihr mist ich muss nach sturmwind habe mein equipt vergessen.Naja aber wenigsten ist mein Pet auf Aggro gewesen und hat sie die mistviecher vorgenommen ...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

o.o Wie schlimm...


----------



## Láxoo (5. April 2009)

Bei mir ist rausgekommen:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. April 2009)

Habe Punktzahl 95,also definitiv nicht abhängig und ich habe richtige Angaben gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (5. April 2009)

fand die fargen und antworten ziemlich lustig xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (5. April 2009)

den gibts schon / ist nur schlecht kopiert

/vote 4 close


----------



## HexerFTW (5. April 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> fand die fargen und antworten ziemlich lustig xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch!
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt. (hab ich echt schon mal)*spinn*


----------



## Fochi (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Joa, naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz okee, hätte aber wirklich mehr erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich frag mich nur grade... Wieso soll ich nicht Realitätsfremd sein? hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 115 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

^^


----------



## Tryko (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. April 2009)

Das ist doch mal n tolles Ergebnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Aber das ist wohl ziemlich ungenau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem mag ich mein Ergebnis


----------



## Yuchdan (5. April 2009)

Der Wirt in der Kneipe an unsrer Straßenecke hat mich schon merkwürdig angesehen, als ich einen neuen Ruhestein von ihm haben wollte. Nach dem dritten mal Nachfragen hat er mich dann fortgejagt...
Aber süchtig bin ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (5. April 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (5. April 2009)

Die meisten Fragen waren zwar sinnlos aber egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mein Ergebnis :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 130 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg


----------



## serius1607 (5. April 2009)

Deine punktzahl ist 550^^
Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## 4alliance (5. April 2009)

_Deine Punktzahl lautet: 45 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !_


Naja, bischen Ahnung hab ich schon in WoW und war auch ne Zeit lang süchtig.
Ich konnte mich blos nie mit dem ganzen Fachchinesisch und Progamer-Gesülze anfreunden, also bin ich wohl ein WoW-Noob. Was solls?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist doch eh so langsam out, weshalb ich zu einem anderen MMORPG wechselte und nach dem süchtig bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (5. April 2009)

Ich hatte punktzahl 75: weder süchtig noch realitätsfremd.

dann mal aus spaß probiert die highscore zu knacken: 610 punkte
Wer bietet mehr?


MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Ich hatte punktzahl 75: weder süchtig noch realitätsfremd.
> 
> dann mal aus spaß probiert die highscore zu knacken: 610 punkte
> Wer bietet mehr?
> ...


lies die letzte seite
635 war das höchste, ich hatte 620


----------



## Kezman1 (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


*naja ich hab das Spiel schon etwas mehr als schonmal gesehen ^^*


----------



## WeRkO (5. April 2009)

Hmm, hab den Test nochmal gemacht, mein Altes ergebnis warn glaub ich 550, mein neues ist 175 xD


----------



## Anburak-G (5. April 2009)

Ein paar antwortmöglichkeiten sind schon ziemlich lustig, aber ernstnehmen kann man diesen test wohl nicht^^


----------



## tschilpi (5. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lies die letzte seite
> 635 war das höchste, ich hatte 620


Stimmt nicht, ich habe 665 erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer schafft mehr? Sollte wohl nicht moeglich sein. Aber ich musste schonmal scharf nachdenken, was die meiste Punktzahl geben wuerde.


----------



## blizor (5. April 2009)

Hatte 50 Punkte...
und Leute macht mal den KACKEN-TEST, den find ich lustiger xDD
Ist auf der selben Seite.


----------



## Dragó82 (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 10 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 375 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

Hmmm... Woher wissen die das ich Jäger spiele?


----------



## Nezhu (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 1075 !!

Du bist süchtig. Kürze deine Spielzeiten und lerne das richtige Leben wieder kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaokal (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

lol


----------



## cyrox123 (5. April 2009)

Ich hab nur 165  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrinceAturo (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 555 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

habe net richtig geantwortet aber schon krass xO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja solche tests sind denk ich mal just for fun dah^^ das geilste war aber 
: ich schmeiße meine mutter raus , weil ich reggen muss xI


----------



## buffeda (5. April 2009)

muhaha punkte:535 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Komakomi (5. April 2009)

50 punkte, ich bin ein regelrechter "Noob" wie man mich in der fachsprache bezeichnet (vor ner weile hätt ich wohl alle punkte bekommen dies gibt xP)


----------



## PrinceAturo (5. April 2009)

hey habe mich mal umgeschaut habe was gefunden:
http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=4368e599 
is auch son fun test habe:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 950 !!

Du bist süchtig. Kürze deine Spielzeiten und lerne das richtige Leben wieder kennen.

übertrefft das mal^^


----------



## M3g4s (5. April 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Ol@f (5. April 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 30 !!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW
> 
> ...


/sign 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 15

Hätte ich den Test ( ist zwar nicht allzu objektiv) vor einem Jahr gemacht hätte, hätte ich sicher so 300-400 :>


----------



## GuuL (6. April 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab 295 und das reiten mit 40 stimmt nich mehr^^ (führerschein mit 30 )
glaub da haet ich noch mehr rausholen können xD


----------



## Teradas (20. Mai 2009)

Einfach mal das höchste ausprobiert.:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Vampirgott (20. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 305 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (20. Mai 2009)

125 Punkte.... Öhmm, ja gz und so^^


----------



## gtdudi (20. Mai 2009)

Schnapszahl!
War teilweise amüsanter Zeitvertreibt ;-)
Hab versucht so hoch wie möglich zukommen.

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 555 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## hermann4752 (20. Mai 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 135 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.



Allerdings musste ich bei manchen Antworten auch etwas falsches anklicken,da gar nichts von dem auf mich zu traf.
Die Auswertung ist mir auch Negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Curumir (20. Mai 2009)

Muahaha
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Mai 2009)

hab ich die höchste zahl?^^ (hab mir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen)


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xD ich zock ja eh nimmer, hab einfach iwas eingegeben ^^


----------



## Vedhoc (20. Mai 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 260 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. 



In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SPASSVOGEL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 630 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Naja "paar" Spaßantworten waren dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

----
stimmt aber irgendwie nich so ganz, denn es gab auch oft keine passende antwort


----------



## Rappi (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## padiboy93 (21. Mai 2009)

Och man nur 35^^da steht ich hab keine Ahnung von Wow des stimmt gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich wäre ein Noob xD


----------



## Actionfigur (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Crav3n (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 500 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

bin dann ma im rl *hust ^^


----------



## Kawock (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 40 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Ähm... ja ... xD


----------



## Lexana (21. Mai 2009)

Meine Punktzahl war 55, habe aber mal versucht die höchste Punktzahl zu erreichen^^ was kam raus :

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 630 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


XD


----------



## pie (21. Mai 2009)

Ha 65 gegeben!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (21. Mai 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

STIMMT NICHT...was für ein scheiss test xD ich kenne WOW zu gut rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 525 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xD nein scherz, wenn man INC ins zimmer brüllt wen jmd reinkommt naja xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

naja wenn man weis wasn ruhestein ist und vor nem totenkopfmann an helloween schreind wegrennt xDD


----------



## Islanzadiy (21. Mai 2009)

ich habe 65  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dabei spiel ich eigentlich doch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleef (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab zum spaß mal so getahn als hät ich keine ahnung von wow

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

ich find den text irgendwie gut, weis auch nicht warum^^


----------



## Imperator22 (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


das war ein Test bis wie weit rauf die punkte ca. gehen, für vergleichszwecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (21. Mai 2009)

Punkte:470
Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

xO ich bin nicht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (21. Mai 2009)

für mich is dieser Test nur lächerlich,wer sowas schon machen muss um zu wissen ob er suchti ist oder nicht das weiss doch jeder am besten

vor allem sind die fragen für mich ergentwie nicht so wirklich was das so mit wow zu tun hat weil da sind antworten dabei da kommst du immer auf das gleiche..

vor allem habe ich das ebend gemacht und da stand " ich werde langsamm zum suchti" was ich auf jeden fall nicht so sehe ich spiele wow nur wen ich raiden geh 

sprich. mittwoch - donnerstag & sonntag, und dan soll ich auf dem weg zum suchti sein ? 

mh...


naja wie gesagt die fragen & antworten sind meiner meinung nach schwachsinn


----------



## DieSchachtel (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 565 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


DAS knackt keiner^^

mfg


----------



## Gocu (21. Mai 2009)

BlackFlyDevil schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt die fragen & antworten sind meiner meinung nach schwachsinn



Du weißt das das ein *Fun*-Test ist oder?


----------



## Gizmogremlin (21. Mai 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet: 170 !!*

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Ich kann damit Leben warum meine Umwelt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (21. Mai 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> 140
> 
> Dabei spiel ich 5 - 6 Stunden täglich wnen ich nix besseres zu tun hab x)



dito


----------



## exill (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

lol


----------



## exill (21. Mai 2009)

Ha ich bin der beste xD:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 950 !!

Du bist süchtig. Kürze deine Spielzeiten und lerne das richtige Leben wieder kennen.


----------



## oOcloudOo (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Ich glaube aber das man noch mehr punkte erreichen kann, es geht doch darum so viele punkte wie möglich zu haben oder, hehe ich hab gewonnen *MUHARHARH*

^^ 

muss mal schauen wies aussieht wenn ich reale angaben eintrage

gruß cloud !


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.




hehe find ich ganz lustig vorallem ´´Dein Vater kommt schreiend ins zimmer was tust du´´ a)Nimmst dein Schwert in die hand b)Versteckst dich unterm bett c) Du schreist INC und lässt deine freunde vorrennen 

XD


----------



## Kater Karlo (21. Mai 2009)

Uh, kam auf 295! Spiele mittlerweile kein WoW mehr, aber damals sah das ungefähr so übel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joeel (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abh&#65533;ngig, noch realit&#65533;tsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


HEHE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjxx (21. Mai 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 275 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt. ich mach momentan eine pause


----------



## Kuschelbaer271 (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

...Und ich dachte schon ich würde zu viel zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Eigentlich hab ich 110...


----------



## Gromer (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Der Test hat ja sowas von Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (27. Juli 2009)

Hab versucht überall das "süchtigste" anzukreuzen:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 620 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

Klingt großartig ^^


----------



## Pastilo (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 35 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

Jippie ^^


----------



## Dabow (27. Juli 2009)

Der Test ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihn jedoch eben mal wieder gemacht !

70 Punkte


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juli 2009)

... hier stand müll


----------



## xandy (27. Juli 2009)

555 Pkt ,hab aber absichtlich die extremsten Antworten genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 580 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen 

^^


----------



## Mukuhaka (27. Juli 2009)

ist 615 gut? naja egal gehe mal wieder wow zocken



/ironie off


----------



## Ahothep (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 540 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

YEAH STICK STICK ^^


----------



## Llyn (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 95 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (27. Juli 2009)

spiel zwar kein wow mehr aber hab die höchste Punktzahl versucht und 615 bekommen... soll ich jetzt glücklich oder traurig sein?^^


----------



## FrAkE (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 385 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.




Hm und ich habe erlich gesantwortet nicht wie andere hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 445 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

XDDDD ich machs mal mit den ganzen sucht antworten xD ey der test is hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll den lachflash bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (27. Juli 2009)

PhilippPower schrieb:


> ich bin ein scuhti und ejtz?
> 
> wtf
> 
> ...




Ein paar Jahre Schule und dann Therapie ^^


----------



## Epyôn (27. Juli 2009)

Yeah 95...WoW is mir nicht unbekannt und ich bin nich süchtig xD
Was ein Sch...^^


----------



## Shataar (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 300 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Datteldurst (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 55 Punkte ,aber wie kommt man auf die Punktzahl 275 o.O


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juli 2009)

80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die höchste Punktzahl versucht: 545 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (27. Juli 2009)

Datteldurst schrieb:


> Ich hab 55 Punkte ,aber wie kommt man auf die Punktzahl 275 o.O



ehrlich antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich wollt nur mal schauen wieviel Punkte es insgesamt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei nem ernsthaften Versuch 130.
mfg


----------



## styleo (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 45 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


=)


----------



## Ixidus (27. Juli 2009)

die antworten sind absolut unvollständig und treffen nur zum teil zu
->was mach ich morgens? ich schmeiße meine mutter aus dem zimmer aber nicht weil ich reggen muss sondern weil sie mir auf den sack geht
und ähnliches bei anderen fragen


----------



## lavidia (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 260 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## bwcl (27. Juli 2009)

sehr amüsant durchzulesen xD 
ich habe eine auswertung von 255 =)


----------



## bjxx (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 10 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## Rico60 (27. Juli 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 290 !!
> 
> WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
> 
> ...


also ich habs mit spaß genommen und auch versucht die höchste punktzahl zu erreichen kam auf 700


----------



## Caymian (27. Juli 2009)

hab 75 Punkte. 

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

finds eig recht lustig mal was anders.


----------



## Caymian (27. Juli 2009)

also bei 570 punkten kommt das: 
Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

Alle die glauben das, das bei mir wirklick kam nein das war nur ein Spaßtest.


----------



## Huds (27. Juli 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sich tatsächlich die Zeit zu nehmen sich mit so einem Schwachsinn zu beschäftigen und das auszufüllen sollte mich Höchstpunktzahl belohnt werden, was auch immer da rauskommen mag.


----------



## Patchy (27. Juli 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hab dann versucht mal die höchste Punktzahl zu erwischen, die lag bei 475
> 
> ...


Bei mir war die höchstpunktzahl 600! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und normal 80^^


----------



## Æxtron (27. Juli 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe 250 obwohl ich alle Fragen ehrlich beantwortet hab. Mh woran liegt das wohl das mir im Alltag immer wieder WoW begegnet !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesh (27. Juli 2009)

Der Test ist nichtmal irgendwie ein bisschen lustig O_o Naja, wems gefällt, nach der 10ten unlustigen Frage hab ich aufgehört.


----------



## De Gaudi (27. Juli 2009)

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


alles aus spaß wien süchtler geklickt


----------



## Illian1887 (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn du an Halloween jemanden mit einer Totenkopfmaske verkleidet siehst ...:
 Renne ich vor Angst wegHole meine Axt und haue ihn umSchreie ich ganz laut OMG er ist mehr als 10 Level über mir !
Da musste ich lachen...


----------



## Carso1987 (27. Juli 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Link stimmt mit den Eigenschaften überein... Aber ich wart noch bis ich drauf geh^^ Nichts für ungut



bischen übertrieben peinliche vorsicht.
vom bloßn besuchen einer seite wrden dir weder deine daten weg-ge-phisht, noch kriegst du keylogger/viren/trojaner untergejubelt, solange du ein einigermaßen viren program drauf hast^^


----------



## Kenny7 (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## De Gaudi (27. Juli 2009)

paar fragen warn echt lustig,nur machnmal hätt ich wirklich gern nen ruhestein,zb wenn mal wieder bei großeltern zumm besuch gezwungen werd^^


----------



## Xeith (27. Juli 2009)

viele Frage versteht man garnet oder sind sinnlose Antworten, meine punkte 355


----------



## 44IsoO (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 110 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## warcraftlover (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mal höchst Punktzahl versucht und das ist dabei rausgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein normaler Punktestand lag bei 170^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (27. Juli 2009)

lol jetzt hab ich 360 ich war mal 2XX  wirt ja immer schlimmer


----------



## Cupertino (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 490 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


Mist. Geht wohl doch noch höher.


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 565 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


... -.-


----------



## Rodem (27. Juli 2009)

... 50

und das obwohl ich alle fragen wahrheitsgemäß beantwortet hab...
das war garnicht sinn der sache?
... oh

hmm nya, hauptsache ich bin nicht süchtig ^^


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Manche Fragen sind doch wirklich .... etwas ... komisch.

"Hast du schonmal versucht im Supermarkt mit Gold zu bezahlen ?"

"Versuchst du öfters, dir bei deinem Chef eine Questbelohnung abzuholen ?"

So realitätsverloren kann man doch garnicht sein.


----------



## Fenerli (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 30 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXVolcomXx (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin bei 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

fenerli?
das ist was schlimmes...
du musst dieses problem behandeln ^^


----------



## Stealkiwi (27. Juli 2009)

ha wie geil 

"Dein Vater kommt schreiend ins zimmer......"

ich rufe natürlich inc ^^

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## PöseKirsche (27. Juli 2009)

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


545 Points!^^

is aba net alles war


----------



## Daykor (27. Juli 2009)

Punktzahl 35 und somit keine Ahnung von WoW



Was der Test wohl auch von sich behaupten kann, die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind teilweise arg begrenzt und nur Schwarz oder Weiß, gibts denn keine Grautöne ?



Dreckstest wie nicht anders zu erwarten....


----------



## Quendimimi (27. Juli 2009)

595 Punkte, ist allerdings nicht die Wahrheit was ich da so angekreuzt habe, ich spiele nämlich gar kein WoW mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volderan (27. Juli 2009)

ernsthaft gemacht: 110 punkte
nicht ernsthaft gemacht:560 punkte
(wieso funktioniert humanoide kontrollieren nich? mist)


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen



Ou Ou Ou das trifft einen hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (27. Juli 2009)

105, find ich ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Stimmt im großen und ganzen aber ich spiele dieses Spiel täglich.

weniger Punkte als ich erwartet hätte :O


----------



## Trolli92 (27. Juli 2009)

also ich hab den test gemacht .. hier das ergebnis ^^


*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 340 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.



Ja sagts ruhig ich bin ein suchti

Aber ich stehe dazu


----------



## hengireal (27. Juli 2009)

Nesh schrieb:


> Der Test ist nichtmal irgendwie ein bisschen lustig O_o Naja, wems gefällt, nach der 10ten unlustigen Frage hab ich aufgehört.



Wahrscheinlich ist dir selbst klargeworden, dass dein Zustand nicht mehr normal ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (27. Juli 2009)

55, hmm.. Jo, WoW ist mir nicht fremd.


----------



## Nexxen (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 290 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


War bei mir hab aber nie angegeben das ich mal das rl mit wow verwechsel xDD


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

Der Test ist eigentlich voll fürn Arsch, die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind viel zu eingeschränkt, bei der Hälfte der Antworten müsste ich was angeben was eigentlich nicht stimmt.


----------



## Lotako (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

---------------

hab ihn mal ernst gemacht und hatte was bei 80-100


----------



## Neother (27. Juli 2009)

65.. läuft

So nun noch den Supermarkt Raiden und mal sehen was die Regale so looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genug Gold habe ich auf jeden Fall dabei und wenn nicht schicke ich den Schurken los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß uralt aber das passt gerade so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unterstr!cher (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxas - Blackmoore (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

habs so schlimm wie möglich versucht xD


----------



## blackgeist (27. Juli 2009)

ernst: 155

nicht ernst: 620


----------



## Roxxas - Blackmoore (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

kam auch xD


----------



## Eyatrian (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 615 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Ich glaub mehr geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (27. Juli 2009)

Wer den alten Thread ausgepackt hat, hat wohl Angst süchtig zu sein^^


----------



## SuperAlex (27. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir stimmt der Test garnicht... da steht ich verwechsle die reale mit der von Warcraft...  ERROR. Omg wie dumm muss man sein um wirklich zu glauben das es Magie,Orc's, Nachtelfen, what ever wirklich gibt? Meine Punkte Zahl is 180...
Der Test ist scheisse, ich verwechsle doch nicht WoW mit der echten Welt.


----------



## P-bibi (27. Juli 2009)

40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (27. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 195 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Naja so schlimm isses nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mo3


----------



## turageo (27. Juli 2009)

215... wobei ich bei manchen Fragen eher was andres geantwortet hätte... ja, ich weiß was ne Quest is aber damit geh ich nicht zum Chef ^^
Der Test lässt noch was Spielraum für Verbesserungen, find ich. Über 600 kann man ja kaum erreichen, wenn man den Test mal wirklich
ernsthaft beantwortet und nicht im kindischen "Oh ich nehm jetzt mal bei jeder Frage, das was sich am meisten nach Sucht anhört und proll damit
im buffed-Forum!"-Stil. Obwohl... bei Leuten die wirklich schon Schwierigkeiten bei der Differenzierung zwischen RL und WoW haben... vielleicht
möglich, aber ich bezweifels jetzt einfach mal.

Ernst zu nehmen oder gar für ein repräsentatives Ergebnis geeignet ist der mal nicht, dafür hat man zu wenig Möglichkeiten und die Auswahl
für Suchtgefährdung ist viel zu offensichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Lord Arresh (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 570 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

^^


----------



## abc666 (27. Juli 2009)

580 Punkte obwohl ich kein WoW mehr zocke xD


----------



## Balimba (27. Juli 2009)

Also absichtlich : 590 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so wie es wirklich ist 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (27. Juli 2009)

Weil ich im Rl keine Begriffe wie WTS oder WTB benutze, bin ich ein WoW Noob? xD
Gz an den Ersteller..This is called an epic fail


----------



## Escander (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 95 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Littlestream (27. Juli 2009)

Seacore schrieb:


> Deine Punktzahl lautet: 270 !!
> 
> WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch ma höchst mögliche porbiert: 605 kam raus

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Ulei (28. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 545 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


WTF?! Ich will nen score von 1000!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg 

Ulei


----------



## Uldanem (28. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 150 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Naja ich ahbees schlimmer erwartet....

Wobei einige Fragen Hagerer Weise auf meinen Lebenstyle passen.. wenn man Vater reinkommt Könnte ich ihn mit nen Schwert Drohen xD es steht immer Griffbereit hier *g*


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

```
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 2030 !!
```
Normal steht hier nen Text aber der ist hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (29. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !



xD

Ne, das ist zum glück nicht meine Punktzahl! Die echte liegt bei 170^^!

Manche Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind aber auch ziemlich seltsam!



> Wenn du an Halloween jemanden mit einer Totenkopfmaske verkleidet siehst ...:
> Renne ich vor Angst weg!
> Hol meine Axt raus und hau ihn um!
> Schreie ich ganz laut OMG der ist 10 Level über mir!



öhm, gar nix von den dreien xD


----------



## Annovella (29. Juli 2009)

Fwahahahh!!

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

PPP Volle Punktzahl? xD


----------



## Piposus (29. Juli 2009)

Als ich die Antwortmöglichkeiten bei "Wenn du an Halloween jemanden mit einer Totenkopfmaske verkleidet siehst" sah, hab ich abgebrochen. Blödsinn.



> Mir wäre es peinlich, mich immer wieder als Idiot zu outen.
> Aber gut, das ist dann wohl deine Entscheidung.



Gibt hier einige "Profiposter" und Admins, welche vom Internet etc. keinen blassen Schimmer haben und reine "Gesellschaftsarbeit" leisten.


----------



## bakl (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 1075 !!

Du bist süchtig. Kürze deine Spielzeiten und lerne das richtige Leben wieder kennen


>.<


----------



## Dregalos (29. Juli 2009)

2030 und 1075 haöte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Ich habe auch die abwegigsten antworten genommen und das kam raus:

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 575 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Nicolanda (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 400 !!


----------



## Rhóran (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 425 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

 heyy ich habs ja auch drauf angelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

naja die hälfte freigelassen weils keinen Sinn ergibt


----------



## floppydrive (29. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie sind die antwortmöglichkeiten total dämmlich, komme auf 55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croktu (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 585 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


achja... was soll man jetzt machen?


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

Croktu schrieb:


> achja... was soll man jetzt machen?



Amok Laufen?


----------



## 11Raiden (29. Juli 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> ..Dann lasst mal eure Ergebnisse hören


125!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....kein Vollsuchti *jubelt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Oo Sowenig spiele ich gar nicht.


----------



## ShadowAkumu (29. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 510 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


+ 

spaßes halber die hardcore antworten genommen und auf 585 gekommen xDD"""

hmm jab ich bin suchti nur ich gehe noch essen auf die schüüssel und ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max* (29. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.

stimmt nicht, ich bin schon süchtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte 15 Punkte, aber bei gewissen Fragen hab ich nix geantwortet, weil ich keine der Antworten nehmen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur weil ich Begriffe wie, WTB, LF kenne, heisst das nicht, dass ich sie im Supermarkt verwende. Allerdings gehören "LoL" und "omg" zu meinem festen Wortschatz, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht süchtig, aber gibts das Ingame-Bestell-Addon von Joey´s schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2009)

110 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

so schauts aus^^


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Juli 2009)

Dummer Test.

Ich habe keine Garten Zwerge z.B uhm dafür fehlt was passendes als Antwort ;D


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Der Test ist doch Quatsch! Total dumme Antwortmöglichkeiten, bei fast jeder Frage konnte ich nicht richtig antworten und habs deshalb abgebrochen..


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HypoKondriak (29. Juli 2009)

*
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.*

Ohman, schon Krass was für WoW Nerds hier rumlaufen


----------



## nussy15 (29. Juli 2009)

mein computer ist meine freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nein jetzt mal im ernst ..... der test ist sowas von bescheuert


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Es gibt nen 2 WoW Test den man dort machen kann, der ist meiner Meinung nach besser als der erste, auch sinvollere Antworten, und man[n) kann 2k Punkte erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illandra (29. Juli 2009)

Also da sind ja mal beknackte Fragen bei. Wie viele Leute geraten schon in schlägereien.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Berrid (29. Juli 2009)

ich brauch keinen Test machen , um zu wissen das ich ein Suchti bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (29. Juli 2009)

"Deine Punktzahl lautet: 380 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen."


Voher wissen die meine Methode, um Hundefutter zu sparen?!


----------



## Forsake010 (29. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 555 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (29. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 630 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

wuuhuu 500 versucht und weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen^^


----------



## Matchfighter (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.
 na is doch ganz anständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist alt.
Dazu wurde übrigens schonmal ein Thread gepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:Sehe ja grade,dass irgendeiner den Thread wieder ausgegraben hat.


----------



## Gronux (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Naja, da gabs auch Fragen, da gabs keine passende Antwort, Wie z.B mit der Questbelohnung beim Chef oder dem Trauertag (Für die meisten bestimmt Mittwoch wegen den Wartungsarbeiten^^), aber habe momentan noch kein trauertag.


----------



## Arithos (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab den vor ein paar Jahren schonmal gemacht, da war ich irgendwie hoffnungslos süchtig. Mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob ich süchtig bin. Ich spiel zwar nur noch etwa 2x die Woche wenn überhaupt, aber wenn mein Abo auslaufen würde, würde ich trotzdem Panik bekommen ;D

Aber der Test sagt mir ich habs überstanden, die Sucht is weg ;D Is ja auch kein Wunder weil "Früher war alles besser!" ;D


----------



## killer91 (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 40 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

xD nach 3 jahren WoW kommt sowas... muss ich mich von einer Seite als noob beleidigen lassen... gibts auch nicht alle Tage xDXD


----------



## Sugarwarlock (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 125 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen


----------



## Novelan (29. Juli 2009)

45...! Ihr Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feremus (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 505 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

hmm der test ist echt ne belustigung 

aber man kann echt sagen aus wow ist die luft raus trotz neuer inhalte mit selber verpakung . in  das neue addon sätze ich all meine hofnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (29. Juli 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Punktzahl lautet: 25 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

ich glaube nicht dass ijmd der nicht aus fun iwelche merkwrdigen antworten genommen hat weil er nicht widerstehen konnte über ein ergbenis von 50 kommt^^


----------



## Taknator (29. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 345 !!


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen.

Hab versucht so gut wie möglich auf suchti zu antworten ;D


----------



## Shadarke (29. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 100 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## hanspeterle (29. Juli 2009)

hehe hab 615 gepackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exade (30. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl :120

Mal ne Frage soll man eine hohe oder eine niedrige Punktzahl erreichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 260 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Ich musste bei der Frage: "Was ist dein offizieller Trauertag?" einfach Mittwoch antworten. Einfach nur aus Trotz. Genauso wie "Was denkst du wenn du ein Schaf oder ein Schwein siehst?", musste ich einfach auch nur die Magier-Antwort nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fands lustig..


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 425 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


Deine Punktzahl lautet: 530 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Lustbär (27. September 2009)

Hat irgendjemand ideen für einen neuen wow test ? der is solangsam schon zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todielfi (27. September 2009)

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

95 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redhuman (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 475 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


*Scheiße bin ich nun Süchtig!?*


----------



## Schutzpali (27. September 2009)

rofl 315!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marnir (27. September 2009)

der test is so unsinnig wie der thread hier...

hatte damals zu meinen besten zeiten ne punktzahl von 50 rum...heute wo ich seit gut 2 monaten kein wow mehr zocke hab ich ne punktzahl von 170^^  

also iwas stimmt da net :O


----------



## todielfi (27. September 2009)

Marnir schrieb:


> der test is so unsinnig wie der thread hier...
> 
> hatte damals zu meinen besten zeiten ne punktzahl von 50 rum...heute wo ich seit gut 2 monaten kein wow mehr zocke hab ich ne punktzahl von 170^^
> 
> also iwas stimmt da net :O



is ja auch nen fun test.....


----------



## Runenheld (27. September 2009)

Lustbär schrieb:


> Die Langeweile trieb mich durchs Netz, bis ich auf den WoW Sucht test gestossen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



250!! xD ich stelle mich immer Tot wenn ich keine lust auf meine Freundin hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serpendt (27. September 2009)

punktzahl : 65!! einige fragen waren ein bisschen komisch aber ich hätte mir selbst paar punkte mehr gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg serpendt


----------



## Vartez (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Mhhh =/


----------



## Shedanhul (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 210 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


----------



## Konion (27. September 2009)

325^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 145 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

n normaler mensch >.< will aber lieber n orc sein :O


----------



## Kezman1 (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 90 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> n normaler mensch >.< will aber lieber n taure sein :O



/fix´d

will taure sein :<


----------



## Uskper (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 85 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Snippo (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


ganz im ernst, wer mehr als das hat, sollte sich gedanken machen ;D


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 500 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Phanthera (27. September 2009)

meins: 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


seht, es geht auch ohne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. September 2009)

140? wtf xD


----------



## Matrius (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 70 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

oO dachte eig ich bin suchti
lg


----------



## blcktetra (27. September 2009)

Nach normalen Test 90Punkte
Nach extrem antworten:
Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Square123 (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich einige Fragen ziemlich...naja sagen wir unplatziert fande^^ btw zu übertrieben^^


----------



## DarkMoettchen (27. September 2009)

omg rofl 415 punkte -.-


----------



## Killding (27. September 2009)

lol hab 95 Punkte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samolun (27. September 2009)

omg was seit ihr für opfer...ihr suchtis...


*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 100 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Ramoal (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 375 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.





rofl


----------



## Iczcube (27. September 2009)

Mit absenden dieses Tests aktzeptierst du folgende Bedingungen:
Der Homepagebetreiber übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden oder Konsequenzen, die durch Benutzung dieses Tests entstehen.
Der Ausfüller dieses Testes stellt den Homepagebetreiber von jeglicher Haftung und Schäden frei ! Die Antworten werden ggf. an den Ersteller des Testes gesendet. Dieser hat die Möglichkeit die Antworten frei zu speichern und zu veröffentlichen. Der Homepagebetreiber ist nicht für die Inhalte der Tests verantwortlich, da diese von den Benutzern frei erstellt werden können. Dazu zählt insbesondere die Testbeschreibung bzw. der Begrüssungstext. Sollte jemand mit einem bestimmten Test Probleme haben, so schreibe bitte eine Email an support AT iphos.net

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so schnell gibt man seine Daten an Dritte weiter


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 290 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

jaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (27. September 2009)

Haha , wirkliche Punktzahl war 85.

Dann höchstpunktzahl versucht hab ich auf 550 gebracht ^^


----------



## Tamaecki (27. September 2009)

12, WTF ????


----------



## Eatmymoo (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 165 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


geht ja noch


----------



## Disasterpiece (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 550 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Yeah Höchstpunktzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...der Test is aber Total unlogisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamia (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 570 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

LOL


----------



## Schmeedt (27. September 2009)

305... bin ebend gerne ein WoW spieler ^^


----------



## AlleriaCrador (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 555 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Ich glaube dass ist die höchste Punktzahl, wer bietet mehr? ^^


----------



## Seryma (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 140 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Juhu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanalas84 (27. September 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich auf die Seite gehe meckert mein Kaspersky:

  Der Zugriff auf die angeforderte URL ist nicht möglich

*Im angeforderten Objekt unter der URL-Adresse:* 

http://www.funtest.de/testcreator/test.php?id=c7cd24bd

*wurde eine Bedrohung gefunden:*

  Das Objekt ist mit HEUR:Exploit.Script.Generic infiziert

  Muss nichts heisen, weil das nur die heuristik ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavu (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

ja ache ne das wusste ich schon vorher <.<


----------



## The-Hammer (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 240 !!


----------



## Sarjin (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 610 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

YES hab wahrscheinlich die maximale Punktzahl erreicht ^^. Wer hat höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kerosin22 (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 20 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## Shaxer (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 165 !! lol


----------



## aluma1234 (27. September 2009)

65


----------



## Darkonis (27. September 2009)

ganze 80 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (27. September 2009)

heftige 20 Punkte..


----------



## Krakauer (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 440 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Xardurius (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 55 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Bin zufrieden^^


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Stimmt nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (27. September 2009)

so würde sagen ich habe die absolut höchste punktzahl geschafft ^^ 

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 655 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

mit ehrlichen antworten kam ich nichma auf 100 xD glaub 80 wars ^^ najo aber eig wiztiger test aber nicht grad zum ernst nehmen gedacht ^^


----------



## Lakosify (27. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 625 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen lol xD


----------



## Egojon (27. September 2009)

lol

Wenn du Schafe oder Schweine siehst, an was denkst du als erstes ?:

^^


----------



## Funkydiddy (27. September 2009)

Versuch das höchste zu erreichen:
*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 620 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

mein richtiges:

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Hexorio (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: *145* !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


----------



## Neme16 (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 640 !!

Mit gelogenen Antworten , geht warscheinlich noch bisschen mehr


----------



## Vicell (27. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 600 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen

Wäre max Punktzahl.

Mein richtiger Test ging mit ner 75 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2009)

*Vicell*, 600 ist nicht max Punktzahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte nur ungefähr die Hälfte beantworten.
Bei der anderen Hälfte gab es keine passende Antwortmöglichkeit.

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 105 !!

Das Ganze ist eh nur als Spaß zwischendurch anzusehen ...


----------



## Killadelphia (27. September 2009)

Ich brauch keinen Test, Ich weiß das ich süchtig bin. :]


hab ihn aber trotzdem gemacht: 240 pkt. 

np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

<- 270


----------



## Sator (28. September 2009)

35


----------



## Toamar (28. September 2009)

25 omg weniger geht wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Lustbär (28. September 2009)

Hmm mein Aufruf, dass ich jemand noch ein paar Fragen ausdenkt für nen neuen (brauchbareren) test hat jetzt wohl jeder überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (28. September 2009)

105, find ich noch ganz in Ordnung, dafür das manche Fragen einfach nur bescheuerte Antwortmöglichkeiten hatten.


----------



## Mondokawaki (28. September 2009)

Mit der Auswertung dieses Test akzeptieren sie die Nutzungsbestimmungen von bla bla bla^^ oben noch ganz dick Goldwerbung XD

Wtf


----------



## Destilatus (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 365 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## Xyester (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 105 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Mh geht ja eigentlich obwohl ich manchmal doch ne Weile vorm Rechner hocke...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (28. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 175 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.


naja.. nicht so schlimm^^


----------



## Vannala (28. September 2009)

BloodlYy schrieb:


> <- 270





Bist du ein Kerl oder ein Weib?


----------



## HuBi! (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 35 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


Irgendwie glaub ichs kaum


----------



## Serenis (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 60 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele zwar, stelle es aber nicht über mein RL.


----------



## RiplexPP (28. September 2009)

100 Punkte yeah^^

naja das mit dem totstellen nachm Seitensprung könnte man mal versuchen ;D


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (28. September 2009)

muhhha 195 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

<125


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

bei dem anderen sind mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten da hab ich 70


----------



## real pwnedge (28. September 2009)

richtige punktzahl 30! 
versucht das extremste anzukreuzen ergab bei mir dann 615 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (28. September 2009)

google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 355 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist schon aufm dem Weg zum Suchti. WoW gehört bei Dir zum Tagesalltag, deine Freunde haben schon die Nicknamen der WoW NPC's und deinen Hund lässt du arme unschuldige Zivilisten jagen.


----------



## ramin (28. September 2009)

_*Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.*_

PS:Ich hab damals WoW gespielt ich weiß das ich nicht süchtig bin sonst hät ich ja nicht aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F***** macht Schlank!!!! (sry aber ich hatte das die ganze zeit im hirn xD)


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (28. September 2009)

Unrealistischer Crap


----------



## Blödknight (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

------------
Habe die Fragen, bei denen nichts gestimmt hat, ausgelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 590 !!

Dein Computer ist deine Lebensgefährtin, WoW ist fester Bestandteil deines Lebens. Du kannst an nichts anderes mehr denken ! Deine Freundin ist eine weibliche Nachtelfin die du 24 Stunden um dich herum hast. Nahrung nimmst du nur noch über den Online Bestell Service von Joey's auf dich. Tageslicht hast Du seit WoW release wohl keines mehr gesehen


----------



## Salvantus (28. September 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 120 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. September 2009)

Schwachsinnstest...zocke seit fast 5 Jahren und hab die Fragen so gut es ging ehrlich beantwortet (naja, manche sind von den Antwortmöglichkeiten her eh dumm^^):

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 45 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !


----------



## ignatz87 (29. September 2009)

35 Punkte! 

Die Seite sagt ich bin ein N00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, JUHUUU!!!! dann bin ich eben! ^^

wenn ich das vor nem jahr gemacht hät hät ich 100%tig 300+punkte *fg*


----------



## Dalfi (29. September 2009)

Mist nur 625 wo holen die die fehlenden 30 Pkt für 655 raus, dachte ich hab die krassesten Antworten aber einmal wohl verfehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## himbeertoni72 (30. September 2009)

*Deine Punktzahl lautet:* 205 !!

WoW scheint bei Dir schon sehr zum Alltag zu gehören. Verwechselungen zwischen dem Spiel und der reellen Welt sind dir nicht fremd. In London hast du sicher schon die Königswachen nach dem nächten Waffenlehrer gefragt.

Ohje


----------



## himbeertoni72 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich pack auch nur 625 max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykis (3. Oktober 2009)

naja 175  auf manche fragen gabs keine passende antwort


----------



## Darkbartleby (3. Oktober 2009)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 5 !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Du hast keine Ahnung von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In Fachsprache würde man dich als Noob Bezeichnen. Du gehöst zu den Glücklichen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die noch nicht der Spielsucht verfallen sind. Aber warte nur ab, irgendwann erwischt es jeden !

1. die meisten antworten sind echt dämlich.
2. liegt vielleicht daran das es ein echter suchti erstellt hat dem nichts besseres eingefallen ist.

zu meiner score, nun liegt daran das ich vor einem jahr aufgehört habe.


----------



## Tortimini (3. Oktober 2009)

305 Punkte...


----------



## Lustbär (7. Januar 2010)

Die meisten scheinen ja im Mittelmß zu liegen


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2010)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 80 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.


Hm irgendwie schwachsinnig.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (7. Januar 2010)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 75 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

Früher waren's um die 300 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nun habe ich aber mit WoW aufgehört...


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2010)

Deine Punktzahl lautet: 65 !!

Das Wort WoW ist dir nicht unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Spiel auch schonmal gesehen bist aber weder abhängig, noch realitätsentfremdet ! Du bist ein ganz Normaler Mensch, hast Freunde und weisst das Leben zu geniessen.

manche fragen hatten viel zu wenig auswahlmöglichkeiten...


----------

